# Attic crawl space door



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a bonus room over my garage and there is a small closet in that room. Inside that closet, there is a piece of plywood covering the crawl space that goes around the exterior of that room. I would like to be able to replace that plywood with a door and I'm looking for input how to fix this.

1. Could I just buy a pre-hung door and cut it and install it that way? I'm assuming this would be the easiest way; but I'm also concerned about the ability of that door to insulate the room from the crawl space.
2. Build my own jam and hang my own door? I have no idea how to do this.

What type of door would you recommend?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dimensions would help.Pics would be better.
Any door would be better "insulation" that the piece of plywood that is thee.
You don'r want to buy a hollow core prehung fo this.
We need more information to be of much help.


----------



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm at the office. Will get some dimensions and pics when I get home.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Once the plywood's gone there's going to have to be a 3/4 thick floor installed, walls built, insulation, house wrap on the backside to stop wind wash, sheetrock on the walls.
Google "knee wall door" lots of company's make them.


----------



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

I didn't take any photos as it is a finished space, I didn't that they were necessary. The rough opening is 26.75" wide by 46.5" tall with the bottom plate of the wall still in place.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Opening gets reframed and the bottom plate just gets cut out.
Going to need at least a 2 X 4 header.
Find the door first then do the framing.
Rough opening is 2" wider then the door size and about 1" taller.


----------



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

So I should be looking for a knee wall door? Also, I'm assuming the door should be in the neighborhood of 24" wide and 48" tall?

Seems easy enough. Where would be the place to source a knee wall door?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real lumber yard can order you one.
Google "knee wall door".
24" is pretty small.
32" is a standard size.
It's called a 2-8 door. (2 ft. 8")


----------



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

Got this installed today. My local construction supplier had a 2/0 4/0 door. With some scabbing on the jack studs and cutting the bottom plate out, the door slipped right in. However, getting the square jam in a not so square hole was a bit of a headache. I added some "great stuff" and I can already tell a difference in the room.

Now to trim and paint.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks decent. Scab some rigid foam to the outside of it with the foil facing outward. 

That hollow door isn't that well insulated.


----------



## liquid6 (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think it is a hollow door. It feels solid to me. However, I thought about putting this on the back of the door and the back of the walls inside the crawl space. Any one have any experience with Enerflex?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Enerflex-16-in-x-4-ft-Radiant-Barrier-10-Box-115360/202088284


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Radiant barrier is snake oil, don't bother. As WoW said, for best insulation glue some rigid foam board to the back of the door and also add weatherstripping for a tight seal.... I'm late to the party here, but the same effect could have been accomplished by fitting the plywood with a couple of hinges and a latch, to go with the insulation board and weatherstripping similar to the way a regular attic hatch is sealed.... I will say though that the little door gives it a nice fit and finish.


----------

